
The noise that can change your work  life - ferve
http://www.bozby.com/?thenoise
======
DrScump
... but reposting this every day will begin to look spammy.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10731135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10731135)

------
benologist
This is pretty cool. If it's yours you might get more attention by editing the
title and putting "Show HN" at the start.

Some feedback:

\- Pre-configured scenes would be a nice addition

\- there's a typo "Adroid" in the app section

\- it would be a neat desktop app

